# Buckeye Spring Classic



## foxlanefarm (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone to come to the Ashland Ohio Buckeye Spring Classic Horse Show this coming weekend June 11 & 12.

We would love to see all of you there. We are also offering our Saturday night Free Exhibitor's Appreciation Dinner.

At this time we have over 120 horses entered and despite some erroneous rumors the show WILL go on as Scheduled.

Thank you to all of our loyal exhibitors for making this the wonderful show that it is.

Bob and Cathy Franks

Ernie Lambdin


----------



## New mini (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like to come and see this show. Is there a certain time that there will be minis driving?. Since I would like to drive a mini I would like to see them driving.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------

